

A brilliant! follow on to the Nigerian scam - osipov

ROBERT MUELLER III
EXECUTIVE DIRECTOR FBI
FEDERAL BUREAU OF INVESTIGATION WASHINGTON DC.
Email: mailinfo@fedbureauofinvestigation.net<p>We believe this notification meets you in a very good  state of mind and
health. We the Federal bureau of investigation (FBI) Washington, DC in
conjunction with some other relevant Investigation Agencies here in the
United States of America have recently been informed through our Global
intelligence monitoring network that you presently have a transaction
going on with the Central Bank of Nigeria (CBN) as regards
to your over-due contract payment which was fully endorsed in your favour
accordingly.<p>It might interest you to know that we have taken out time in screening
through this project as stipulated on our protocol of operation and have
finally confirmed that your contract payment is 100% genuine and hitch
free from all facet and of which you have the lawful right to claim your
payment without further delay. Having said all these we will further
advise that you go ahead in dealing with the Central Bank office
accordingly as we will be monitoring all their activities with you as well
as your correspondence at all level.<p>Also be informed that we recently had a meeting with the Executive
Governor of the Central Bank of Nigeria, in the person of Prof. Charles
Soludo and Mr Joseph Basanaiti along with some of the top officials of
the Ministry regarding your case and they made us understand that your
file has been held in abase depending on when you personally come for the
claim. They also told us that the only problem they are facing right now
is that some unscrupulous elements are using this project as an avenue to
Scam innocent people off their hard earned money by impersonating the
Executive Governor and the Central Bank office.<p>We were also made to understand that a lady with name Mrs. Joan C. Bailey
from OHIO has already contacted them and also presented to them all the
necessary documentations evidencing your claim purported to have been
signed personally by you prior to the release of your contract fund valued
at about US$1,500,000.00 (One million five hundred thousand United States
Dollars), but the Central Bank office did the wise thing
by insisting on hearing from you personally before they go ahead on wiring
your fund to the Bank informationโ€™s which was forwarded to them by
the
above named Lady, so that was the main reason why they contacted us so as
to assist them in making the investigations.<p>They further informed us that we should warn our dear citizens who must
have been informed of the contract payment which was awarded to them from
the Central Bank of Nigeria, to be very careful prior to these
irregularities so that they don't fall victim to this ugly circumstance
anymore. And  incase you are already dealing with anybody or office
claiming to be from the Central Bank of Nigeria, you are advised to
STOP further contact with them in your best interest and then contact
immediately the real office of the Central Bank of Nigeria (CBN) only with
the below information accordingly:<p>NAME: JOSEPH BASANAITI
OFFICE ADDRESS:  CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA.
                                  CORPORATE HEAD QUARTERS,
                                  TINUBU SQUARE,
                                  LAGOS.
Email:                      payoff010@live.com<p>NOTE: In your best interest, any message that doesn't come from the above
official email address and phone numbers should not be replied to and
should be disregarded accordingly for security reasons. Meanwhile, we will
advice that you contact the Central Bank office immediately with the above
email address and request that they attend to your payment file as
directed so as to enable you receive your contract payment accordingly.<p>Ensure you follow all their procedure as may be required by them as that
will further help hasten up the whole procedures as regards to the
transfer of your payment to you as designated. Also have in mind that
the Central Bank of Nigeria equally have their own protocol of operation
as stipulated on their banking terms. Once again, we will advise that you
contact them with the above email address and make sure you
forward to them all the necessary information which they may require from
you prior to the release of your fund to you accordingly.<p>All modalities has already been worked out even before you were contacted
and note that we will be monitoring all your dealings with them as you
proceed so you don't have anything to worry about. All we require from you
henceforth is an update so as to enable us be on track with you and the
Central Bank of Nigeria. Without wasting much time, we advice you to
contact them immediately with the above email address so as to enable them
attend to your case accordingly without any further delay
as time is already running out.<p>In case you need any more information in relation with this notification,
feel free to get back to us so that we can brief you moreas we arehere to
guide you during and after this project has been completely perfected and
you have received your contract fund as stated.<p>Thank you very much for your anticipated co-operation in advance as we
earnestly await your urgent response to this matter.<p>Best Regards,<p>Robert S. Mueller III
Federal Bureau of Investigation
J. Edgar Hoover Building
935 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW Washington, D.C.
20535-0001, USA
mailinfo@fedbureauofinvestigation.net
======
schtog
rofl

